# Millennium Falcon v Enterprise....



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2013)

Should be fun....

Millennium Falcon v Enterprise...

Who'd win?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2013)

Milenium falcon, just because of the courage of Han Solo.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 1, 2013)

Photon torpedoes.
Need I say more?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2013)

Which Captain on the Enterprise?

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Photon torpedoes.
> Need I say more?



and Phaser banks....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2013)

With due respect to all other Captains on Enterprise......Captain Kirk, as some would say that there's only Captain on Enterprise....


----------



## Coors9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Kirk Solo are two of the greatest. Wouldn't have a chance against the "Big E". Give her to Scotty for a month he'd right the old bird pretty good though .


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2013)

Yea, I'm thinking this is a one sided fight.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 1, 2013)

Which Enterprise?......


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2013)

The millineum falcon is the size of the super tiny Enterprise shuttle here guys. The Enterprise is the size of a Federation Starship and would be utterly immune to anything the falcon could throw at her. As Spok says, "completely illogical".


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> The millineum falcon is the size of the super tiny Enterprise shuttle here guys. The Enterprise is the size of a Federation Starship and would be utterly immune to anything the falcon could throw at her. As Spok says, "completely illogical".


always expect the unexpected.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 1, 2013)

And then there is the time difference. MF is from a long time ago in a galaxy far away, and the E is in the future.
And Kirk is the only Captain I recognize.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 1, 2013)

The Milenium Falcon was a YT-1300 Light freighter that was, through the years and several owners, rebuilt and modified and slowly achieved warship status. Between Lando and Han the ship was fitted with Duralloy? Plating over all vital areas, dorsal and ventral AG-26 Quad Laser cannon, Arakyd ST2 concussion missiles launchers, Nordoxicon Shield Generators giving the Falcon “warship-grade” shielding. The Falcon was 26.7m in diameter (a bit over 87.5ft)
The original NC-1701 Enterprise was 285.7m (937ft) long, 125.6 (412ft)m wide, and 71.5m(234.5ft) high.
With a mass of 790,400 metric tons(871,266 English tons). From 2245-2265 the Enterprise had no photon torpedo capability and only 4 dilithium lasers with an output of 2.5MW (1MW = 1,000,000 J/s) each along with only two deflector systems with an output of 120MW each.
After the 2266-2270 refit the Enterprise sported 4 type VI point phaser emitters at 3.6MW per emitter and one forward Await direct launcher with 100 warheads at 9.7 isoton output each and 5 shield generators with 192,000MW output each
Note: ISOTON is a star trek unit of mass and explosive output first used in the Voyager and DS9 series. In ST Voyager it was stated that a 25 isoton torpedo could destroy an entire city in seconds and a 54 isoton could destroy a planet. There is no real-world conversion of this unit.
The Falcon would be a gnat irritating the Enterprise, even the early one
As to Captains, The Enterprise was launched in 2245 wth Captain April as her first captain and her 1st 5 year mission. In 2250 CaptainPike assumed command and performed two 5-year missions. Kir assumed command in 2264 and flew only one 5-year mission.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2013)

This is why us gun guys have such a bad reputation. THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A 25 ISOTON TORPEDO FOR GODSAKE. IT'S 25.3 ISOTON YOU IDIOT!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2013)

mikewint said:


> The Milenium Falcon was a YT-1300 Light freighter that was, through the years and several owners, rebuilt and modified and slowly achieved warship status. Between Lando and Han the ship was fitted with Duralloy? Plating over all vital areas, dorsal and ventral AG-26 Quad Laser cannon, Arakyd ST2 concussion missiles launchers, Nordoxicon Shield Generators giving the Falcon “warship-grade” shielding. The Falcon was 26.7m in diameter (a bit over 87.5ft)
> The original NC-1701 Enterprise was 285.7m (937ft) long, 125.6 (412ft)m wide, and 71.5m(234.5ft) high.
> With a mass of 790,400 metric tons(871,266 English tons). From 2245-2265 the Enterprise had no photon torpedo capability and only 4 dilithium lasers with an output of 2.5MW (1MW = 1,000,000 J/s) each along with only two deflector systems with an output of 120MW each.
> After the 2266-2270 refit the Enterprise sported 4 type VI point phaser emitters at 3.6MW per emitter and one forward Await direct launcher with 100 warheads at 9.7 isoton output each and 5 shield generators with 192,000MW output each
> ...



Mike, you seem well versed in the Scifi universe....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Which Enterprise?......



Should be which Starship Enterprise....

Starship Enterprise - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But this is the one I would choose...

USS Enterprise (NCC-1701-D) Dreadnought Cruiser
The ship has a third nacelle, *cloaking ability*, a spinal phaser lance, and large phaser cannons on the saucer section. Let the MF get past this!!

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2013)

Couldn't you find anything bigger Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

That wasn't supposed to be there!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, you know what they say about lads with big spaceships.....


----------



## mikewint (Jun 2, 2013)

The -D looks good but recall it was destroyed by an ordinary Klingon Bird-of-Prey got the Cr*p beat out of it by the Borg was almost totaled by a defective part and was endlessly destroyed in a temporal loop. Kind of a bad luck ship. Han might just slip a concussion missile into its warp core:
The USS Enterprise-D was the fifth starship to bear the name ("Encounter At Far point, Part I" [TNG]). This ship, a Galaxy-class vessel, Starfleet registry number NCC-1701-D, was launched in 2363 ("Lonely Among Us" [TNG]) from Starfleet's Utopia Planitia Fleet Yards orbiting Mars and placed under the command of Captain Jean-Luc Picard on a mission of deep-space exploration and diplomacy ("Encounter At Farpoint, Part I" [TNG]). The ship was severely damaged in the Borg encounter of early 2367, and had to undergo six weeks of repair work at Earth Station McKinley ("Family" [TNG]). A dilithium chamber hatch installed at McKinley station was defective, resulting in a severe explosion in the warp drive system that crippled the Enterprise-D for two weeks. Although sabotage was initially suspected, it was later learned that undetectable flaws in the hatch were responsible ("The Drumhead" [TNG]). The Enterprise-D was repeatedly destroyed in 2368, when the ship was trapped in a temporal causality loop near Typhon Expanse ("Cause And Effect" [TNG]). The Enterprise-D was briefly commanded by Captain Edward Jellico in early 2369 when Captain Picard was assigned to a covert Starfleet mission on Celtris III ("Chain Of Command, Part I" [TNG]). The Starship Enterprise-D was destroyed in 2371 during a mission to prevent a deranged scientist from destroying the Veridian system. during the mission, the Enterprise-D took a direct hit from a Klingon bird-of-prey, causing a loss of antimatter containment. Executive Officer William T. Riker ordered an emergency saucer separation, and Commander Deanna Troi was successful in maneuvering the Saucer module to a relatively safe distance, just before the ship's star drive section exploded. The resulting concussion knocked the saucer module out of orbit, but Troi was successful in piloting the vessel to a soft landing on the surface of planet Veridian III. Although, the spacecraft was deemed a total loss, there were no fatalities in the emergency landing. 
As to that third nacelle that was NOT part of the original -D. In the anti-time future created by the Q Continuum, the Enterprise-D was not destroyed at Veridian III, but remained in service until at least 2395, when Admiral Will Riker had saved the ship from being decommissioned, by making it his personal flagship. In this future, the Enterprise-D had undergone significant modifications, including the addition of a third warp nacelle ("All Good Things" [TNG])


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

and the D from "All Good Things..." is the one I want!!


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 2, 2013)

Uh.............You Guys aren't seriously underestimating the power of the FORCE are you?


----------



## nincomp (Jun 2, 2013)

CORSNING said:


> Uh.............You Guys aren't seriously underestimating the power of the FORCE are you?



... and the Wookie!


----------



## mikewint (Jun 2, 2013)

"Been all over this galaxy. Seen lots of strange stuff, but I ain't ever seen one force that ties everything together. Give me a good 25 isoton photon torpedo any day


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2013)

Mike, you da man...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2013)

It was Hans Solo's ship....he didn't have the Force!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't forget the MF always seemed to break down at the least conveniant moment. Granted they usually got it going just in the nick of time, but sooner or later the odds are going to catch up with it. Then all that will be left is little bits of Wookie carcass blasted all over that little corner of space.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2013)

MMMMMMMmmmmm....Wookie bits


Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 234956
> MMMMMMMmmmmm....Wookie bits
> 
> 
> Geo



wrapped in bacon.......................


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> wrapped in bacon.......................



Covered in chacolate! D'oh, wait, that's a different thread


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Spiderpig, spiderpig, does whatever spiderpig does....


----------



## mikewint (Jun 3, 2013)

Yup


----------

